# Honey house layout and material recommendations?



## G3farms (Jun 13, 2009)

If the floor is too rough, you could always grind it a little smoother. Concrete grinding wheels can be found very easily and used with a side grinder..........use water to keep the dust down.

For the walls FRP, fiberglass reinforced panels. Kind of pricey but can be washed down.

Hot water is very nice to have, an on demand is kind of expensive. See if you can find a used 10 gallon or smaller tank type water heater. Turn it on an hour before you need hat water and off when you are done extracting. If you are not heating you honey house for the winter put all of you water lines in so they will drain. PEX is cheap and easy to run


----------



## Akademee (Apr 5, 2020)

Hot water taps in sheds and by outdoor hose bibs are a godsend


----------



## LarryBud (Jul 19, 2020)

Fireweed1 said:


> Floor is rough concrete with a drain. It rained on the slab prior to the roof going up. Best to epoxy it for cleanliness, or other ideas for a clean floor?


Think about a leveling grout and tile-few hundred bucks and easy washdown. you can float the grout and develop of slight slope to the drain.


----------

